# Help Linking Turns?!?



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

hey,

Ok i just started going on the big hills and stuff and i got my toeside and heelside turns and falling leaf turns down pretty good... I ride goofy just to let everyone know! so when i start going down the hill i go into a toeside turn... then i switch to the heelside turn no problem! but then when i try to come out of the heelside turn to go into the toeside turn my board like hesitates and it turns completely 180 degrees and then i start riding switch... i got switch down now pretty good i just do no tknow why i cant go into the toeside after heelside turn!!! when i try to go into the toeside from heelside trun i feel like my board is going to slip out... idk why and i want to learn how to go down the mountain without riding switch!!! It makes me Mad!!! Any suggestions or things im doing wrong?!?

Thanks Alot for your time!!!

NickCap


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

NickCap said:


> when i try to come out of the heelside turn to go into the toeside turn my board like hesitates and it turns completely 180 degrees and then i start riding switch


When you ride away switch are you on the heelside edge or toeside?

You might be leaning towards the tail when you are trying to transition between turns. This could be one possible cause of the board doing a 180 and switch exit. You can feel this when you are doing a falling leaf. Which ever end of the board you put pressure on will cause that end to go down hill. 

Stay centered between your feet while you steer the board into the fall line. Once you're pointed downhill flex your knees and ankles to engage the toeside edge. Stay centered and ride that edge across and up hill. Try this on really flat terrain while your moving slow to gain a feeling for the movement pattern. People often get on the back foot when they are uncomfortable with the speed they are carrying into the turn.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

i stay on my heel side edge and feel thts the way to turn both ways... lol and im going to try wat u said thx it just feels weird... like im falling


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

NickCap said:


> i stay on my heel side edge and feel thts the way to turn both ways... lol and im going to try wat u said thx it just feels weird... like im falling


Try toe side traverses across the hill. It will help you find a balanced body position you can use during toe side turn initiations. These will also give you a good feel for the completion of a toe side turn. 

Toe side falling leaf and garlands on both edges could also help. 

If your highbacks don't have any forward lean give'm a bit.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

ok ill try this weekend thx!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

someone of skill, talent, experience should probably reply or, pretty much anyone else above me as, I am very new myself

with that said, either one of two things it sounds like for me.

1. board too big. Whenever I was renting, I had a board that would spin around on me and they had my stance real narrow. One or all of those things might be the cause or.
2. you are standing STRAIGHT up and not in a 'rider stance'. 

once I got myself setup with the proper gear, stance, etc, I didnt seem to have that issue anymore. This happened to me my 3rd time out and it was pretty frustration, doing the criss cross falling leaf / garland or whatever the heck they call it turns where you traverse real far left and right to the slope, when I would go to the right side the board would spin around in a circle on me. I tried shifting my weight forward, back, leaning, bending more...nothing seemed to get it.

Of course, as you ride that will happen less and less Im sure on any setup as you learn more.

Good luck!


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

might also be because your weight isn't centered, could be leaning too far back? :dunno:


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

yea u guys are rite an nah my board is up to my chin soo... its not to big at all wen i go this weekend im jus gonna keep working on it cause i hear tht once u get it it just like clicks!


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

I put together this tutorial a while ago. Read the article and watch the video. Hope that helps.

Article here: Basic Turns | Boardworld


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Officer Shred said:


> I put together this tutorial a while ago. Read the article and watch the video. Hope that helps.
> 
> Article here: Basic Turns | Boardworld


Hey thanks alot... is it important to use your upper body also? because i thought u just use your lower body?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

NickCap said:


> Hey thanks alot... is it important to use your upper body also? because i thought u just use your lower body?


This could get interesting.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Grizz said:


> This could get interesting.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Grizz said:


> This could get interesting.


huh!!! im new bro


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

yes, when i come out of the heelside turn into toeside... it feels like my board is hesistating to go toeside... and it happens when im going faster... thanks


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Okay then, its turn initiation. This is a very common issue and usually it is the result of one or more of the following body movements or positions:
> 
> *1) Countered stance*--- This is where the rider rides while twisted to face forward toward the nose of the board. This is probably the single most common cause of the toe side blues. If you want to turn toe side, align your upper body so that the front shoulder is turned a bit toward the toe edge of the board and turn your head to look in the direction you want to turn. Riding in a countered stance puts opposite rotational force on your board.
> 
> ...


I FUCKING LOVE YOU!!! sorry for my language, i needed to hear this and what the definitions of what i was doing wrong... thanks... im going ion a few hours to blue mountain ill put my skills to the test and work on this till i get it!!! THANKS ALOT


----------



## klover (Feb 26, 2011)

Gotta love this boards! Very informative and helpful...


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd like to see what the result was from his runs with the new information ...


----------

